# Canon 7D with WFT-E5A



## canonnovice (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone had a good experience using the WFT-E5A to geotag photos using an iPhone to generate the GPS data/location? Other GPS devices? Curious as its a lot of money for the feature. When will Canon include this as a built-in feature in a non-professional grade (realize 7D is bottom of the pro-grade) or more reasonably priced camera?


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 27, 2012)

canonnovice said:


> Has anyone had a good experience using the WFT-E5A to geotag photos using an iPhone to generate the GPS data/location? Other GPS devices? Curious as its a lot of money for the feature. When will Canon include this as a built-in feature in a non-professional grade (realize 7D is bottom of the pro-grade) or more reasonably priced camera?



for what do you need the WFT when using an iPhone to record the track-data ? by bluetooth ? does the iPhone do that kind of BT communication? 

I considered an WFT for tethert shooting but most of the time I can use a cable and so it doesn´t justify the cost.


----------

